# Birthday Club - Anyone up for it?



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have seen on other sites some of these.....

The key is getting 12 BOTL/SOTL that have birthdays in each month.....

Everyone sends a birthday bomb once a month to whoever has that month..... with the exception of your month..... then you just get to "feel daluv!"


If you are interested in this 12 month event for 2007.... Please post your Birthday below and depending on the replies.... I'll get it up and rolling!

Birthdays are almost as fun as Christmas.....  And a brudders luv can make it just a little brighter....



Michael Da'Cycle - September 10th


next????


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think we have enough people .

Just for the Heck of it .

Tom, aka buzkirk.................. June 17


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

as long as I don't get picked right away b/c i'm going to be broke after moving into my new place

Matt "The Myth, The Man, The LEGEND" Cole

July 30th :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Matt, It would mean You send out a 5er every month to the coresponding BOTL, ..........EXCEPT, the month your B'day fell on. Then we would all send you the 5er.( Yeah, like any of us can count 5 )

So 11 months X a 5er = 55 smokes, or 55 to the B'day Boy  

But, this is a year long comitment, to the game !

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ya, I can do that! August 7.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

There, ya see, 4 months...


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll do it, but I'm August too


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Matt, It would mean You send out a 5er every month to the coresponding BOTL, ..........EXCEPT, the month your B'day fell on. Then we would all send you the 5er.( Yeah, like any of us can count 5 )
> 
> So 11 months X a 5er = 55 smokes, or 55 to the B'day Boy
> 
> ...


o icic now I understand ya

I could prolly do that if we got enough ppl into it


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We don't even have to have every month covered.... and it would give us a month or two off..... from bombing....

We can either have two in August.... or move one up to July..... or whatever....

I'd reather have everyone that wants in it.. in it..... than turn any brother away on here.... We are not a really big forum....

I'm enjoying the responce! 

How fun!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

so it would prolly be cool too if say I were to send 50cigars all at once or something like that?? Save a little money on shipping


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

June - Buzzkirk Tom
July - Matt
August 7th - Denny
August ?? - Anton
September - Cycleman

*Lets build this puppy, Men! *


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

what the heck...April 16 (day after tax day) for me...we are keeping it to 5 this time?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

I am in. It's always nice to be able to send a few Q-bines along to the BOTL.
October 10th. Damm. I got a long wait. Thank God no one posted Jan. and Feb. yet. Spent too much for the Holidays allready.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm August 24th


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

December 13


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It's a go!!

Anyone that wants in, that hasn't posted yet... please do and I'll wrap this all up Next week prior to the New Year.

It seems to have spaced out very good.... so we may have a month where we need to send two bombs.... (August)...... but many months we have none to send... so this should be a wonderful year! 

Thanks for the responce!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

redmondp said:


> I am in. It's always nice to be able to send a few Q-bines along to the BOTL.
> October 10th. Damm. I got a long wait. Thank God no one posted Jan. and Feb. yet. Spent too much for the Holidays allready.


haha I feel the same way


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

No shit!...maxed out two cards and spent some of my "hidden" cash too...but it's all for the one's I love...so it's all good! 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Not even my mother knows my birthday.... 8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Not even my mother knows my birthday.... 8)


Cool, so you won't have any problems picking one of the empty months.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Not even my mother knows my birthday.... 8)
> ...


Nice One Buzz!!!

You are way sharper than I.....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

July 10....musta been a cold fall.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat: 


Sparhawk said:


> July 10....musta been a cold fall.....


OK... the thought of my folks doing it.... makes me wanta ppuu.... puuuu....... PPUUCKK....

throw-up..... :lol:

I'm a New Year's Baby.....  :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Plenty of time.... for more brother's to join in. Looks like some nice spaces....... so only a couple months have two 5'ers going out..... 


April 16 - Ram Rick
June 17th - Buzzkirk Tom
July 10th - SparHawk 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick
Dec 13th - Kevin G


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

this ought to be fun


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the great idea and the initiative, Michael. That's what makes this a better place.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> Thanks for the great idea and the initiative, Michael. That's what makes this a better place.


Topping this , to see if any other botl or sotl are in for the fun!

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Topping again..... to see if anyone else wants in the Birthday Club....

Looking like Ram get's rammed first so far......

*THIS* is going to be a blast!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I think, I need to remove myself from this game.

Just dosen't look like I'll have the extra $ to be able to play.

Sorry Michael


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Buzz..stay in the game...you can skip me, I wouldn't mind...that will give you a couple of more months to get back on track... 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

How about we each kick in an extra single to cover for Tom on Rick's B-day. It certainly won't hurt my feelings. Tom's always been a gentleman. If later in the year thing get good for him, we'll figure something out..... :beerchug: :martini: :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I think, I need to remove myself from this game.
> 
> Just dosen't look like I'll have the extra $ to be able to play.
> 
> Sorry Michael


That's why man invented the CC


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Buzz..stay in the game...you can skip me, I wouldn't mind...that will give you a couple of more months to get back on track... 8)


No Ram, I need to conserve funds, and I might be traveling in the fall.

So I hate to start a game I couldn't finish.

As far as skiping you, we'll see, we'll see.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> ram416 said:
> 
> 
> > Buzz..stay in the game...you can skip me, I wouldn't mind...that will give you a couple of more months to get back on track... 8)
> ...


did you not here me I said get yourself a platinum CC like me 15K limit haha

I mean it's not like it's real money

is it :lol: :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

CASH is KING !!!

Everything else is Fluff. ( except Diamonds )

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

As a VISA employee I feel the need to remind everyone to use their VISA, and others if you are not wise, credit card wisely... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I use a Visa


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll use Matt's Visa too..... :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll use Matt's VISA too. Cbid here I come... :twisted:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

go right ahead I don't think the bill can get to much higher


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Topped.....

Making sure if any other brothers wanted in on the birthday club.....

This will be a blast..........  

I freaking LUV YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!! 





(in a manly ALL MAN..... kinda way......... not the brokeback way........ not that there is anything wrong with that..........

Right MATT!) :wink:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

CM I don't think you have enough cigars to get me to love you in a brokeback way


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

*slowly backs away from Matt*

I can't do it every month, but let me know if you need someone to chip in money or a birthday bomb every now and again :smile:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dayve said:


> *slowly backs away from Matt*
> 
> I can't do it every month, but let me know if you need someone to chip in money or a birthday bomb every now and again :smile:


i'll let ya know haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

CM. Is this going to be like a fiver and so. 

I need to get some addies too. 

April 16 - Ram Rick  
June 17th - Buzzkirk Tom :dunno: 
July 10th - SparHawk :dunno: 
July 30th - Matt :dunno: 
August 7th - Denny  
August 24th - Anton :dunno: Had it. Can't find it. 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael  
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick :shock: 
Dec 13th - Kevin G  

Ram's stash can't wait to check out of the Stuttgart Humi.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to send evenyone a pm about 2 weeks before the birthdate.... to each one that's in.... 

 

And the last count, Tom had opt'ed out. But he can always change his mind before April.... (we hope).


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I had to opt-out,........ but I heard a fellow BOTL had a birthday THIS month. :shock: 

So, I sent them a little gift, This was a b-day GIFT, and return fire is NOT permitted.

So, Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww..... how sweet are you !??!?! :ask:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

This is still going on, correct :lol:? If so, I'm in :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> This is still going on, correct :lol:? If so, I'm in :smile:


When's your birthday, Davye...... :|


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

May 5th


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

:woohoo: another memeber


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool!...we needed a May BOTL! 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

April 16 - Ram Rick 
May 5th - Davye
June 17th - Buzzkirk Tom 
July 10th - SparHawk 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael 
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick 
Dec 13th - Kevin G 


:woohoo:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Rammin Rick comin up fast. :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Rammin Rick comin up fast. :twisted:


Oh yeah!

I'll PM everyone playing about 2 weeks prior to birthdays with addresses and reminders.

You *KNOW* he's getting excitied this year!!!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > Rammin Rick comin up fast. :twisted:
> ...


Moi? :???: ...no, nerver....  8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys, we got a couple of newer fellers that might be interested.... Hat, BARBARIAN, Smoking Dawn, Mad Mike, Armod, and maybe one or two others. Anyone think to ask em?????? opcorn: :hmm: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like you just did.... 8) 

I will be verifying all memebers that want to be in it and sending out addresses aprox 2 weeks before that fine events..........

It's getting warm in here.... :mad2:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:lolat:



Cycleman said:


> looks like you just did.... 8)
> 
> I will be verifying all memebers that want to be in it and sending out addresses aprox 2 weeks before that fine events..........
> 
> It's getting warm in here.... :mad2:


 :rotfl: :lol: :biglaugh: :tease: :banana: :beerchug: oke: :smoke:
BWAAAAhaaaahaaahaaaahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Very warn. The shuttle has been set at the launch station and waiting for countdown. Target somewhere in the mid west me thinks. T minus 20 days and counting. Just may leave the launch pad here real soon to make it on the birthday day. Can't wait. Empty out the Humi Rick.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Empty out the Humi Rick.


My thoughts exactly. You might want to replace the mailbox with something a little bigger :shock:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess the steel reinforcment and extra concrete around the mailbox will come in handy soon... :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I just hope your mailbox is a safe distance from your house :twisted:

(OK, that's enough smiles for me today)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A few days left to see if anyone else wants in on the Birthday Club with CR for 2007!!!! 

If you want in, please post here or PM me with your birthday. Long story short:

Those in this fun club will just send a 5 'er to the brothers on the month of thier birthday.... and of course....... You'll get the crap bombed out of YOU on your date. 

Side note.... for the new ones to CR that may want in on this fun, but might have already had thier birthday..... I can throw you in an empty month and we'll just let you act like you haven't had yours YET!!! YEPPER!!! Stay younger for a few more months! 
June & Nov would be used first. 

Deadline to get into this years fun is March 31st. 

I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT HITTING RAMS ASS!!!!! :spank: with a 5er.... of course.... 



April 16 - Ram Rick 
May 5th - Davye 
July 10th - SparHawk 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael 
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick 
Dec 13th - Kevin G


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Love to join the Club if it's do-able from/to Scotland, someone will have to check out U.S. import laws as most of my smokes are Habanos, equally, import duty into UK works out about $9.00 per stick before other taxes are added so it probably isn't practical. If anyone knows a loophole let me know and I'm in for sure, otherwise I'll be content to watch from the bleachers


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

when should we coordinate the Ram attack? 1 week prior?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Love to join the Club if it's do-able from/to Scotland, someone will have to check out U.S. import laws as most of my smokes are Habanos, equally, import duty into UK works out about $9.00 per stick before other taxes are added so it probably isn't practical. If anyone knows a loophole let me know and I'm in for sure, otherwise I'll be content to watch from the bleachers


That sounds like a mess..... and pricey 2..... 

PM me.... how you think we could work it and maybe we can add you. :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> when should we coordinate the Ram attack? 1 week prior?


I am about to PM specail secret info I re-con'ed for.... with the correct address.

I will send out 2 weeks prior to each birthday... the birthday boy's address and a few "hints"..... so we make a decent attempt of sending sticks the birthday boy might enjoy.....

And the *FUN BEGINS!!!!!.......... *


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent :smile:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

okay...I'm not nervous...nope..everythings going to be okay...


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

BARBARIAN said:


> Love to join the Club if it's do-able from/to Scotland, someone will have to check out U.S. import laws as most of my smokes are Habanos, equally, import duty into UK works out about $9.00 per stick before other taxes are added so it probably isn't practical. If anyone knows a loophole let me know and I'm in for sure, otherwise I'll be content to watch from the bleachers


One potential solution is to order online from a US based store and have it shipped directly to the US address.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

KevinG said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Love to join the Club if it's do-able from/to Scotland, someone will have to check out U.S. import laws as most of my smokes are Habanos, equally, import duty into UK works out about $9.00 per stick before other taxes are added so it probably isn't practical. If anyone knows a loophole let me know and I'm in for sure, otherwise I'll be content to watch from the bleachers
> ...


Here is another potential solution. :lol: Send them to me and I can ship them to the states no problem. :shock: :idea: :woohoo: May not be the same sticks but, the band will be the same. Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!! :| :x :shock: 8) :lol: :hmm: :tease: :mischief: :dude:

I would never do anything like that. But, it sure would be fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

ram416 said:


> okay...I'm not nervous...nope..everythings going to be okay...


Be scared, be very scared. Just one thing Rick. When my package gets there make sure to pour very hot water/coffee/tea into something I am sending you and watch out. No more hints. It is quite cool though.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm looking forward to this :twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well...I think I'm ready...the suit I ordered for my birthday just came in, and it fits like a glove...so I can safely get the evening mail now....


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking good Rick, think it will be enough??? :twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Denny, I hope so...it's rated for a non-shaped charge blast from 2.45 kilo ANFO in direct contact....so it should hold up...depends on the shrapnel level..... mg:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Backblast could move you back quite a bit.........hee hee, try to stay on your feet, you might not be able to get back up wearing that lot.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

No metal box's, Check...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Face it, you're screwed :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Speaking of metal box's I'm about to give the one you sent me another workout my friend... Thank you again...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yup, those lil' suckers are handy...I use a smaller version when I go out to Copia 8)

(Now, aren't you a member of the b'day bomb club?...guess I need to find a matching flask to fill with DahlWhinnie for the end of your trips.... :twisted: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

We have liftoff. Should get there in time.



Rick. Open the odd tube and get it in the humi pronto. The others are sealed. I hope it's ok when it gets there. Have a nice hot cup of coffee and watch out. Somehow or another, you will see Stuttgart.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet! You get GERMANY for your birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Denny, I hope so...it's rated for a non-shaped charge blast from 2.45 kilo ANFO in direct contact....so it should hold up...depends on the shrapnel level.....


Am I the only one that just a little scared that he KNEW something like this??? :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Sweet! You get GERMANY for your birthday!!!!!!


Great...I always wanted a European country...now I can rule my way!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> > Denny, I hope so...it's rated for a non-shaped charge blast from 2.45 kilo ANFO in direct contact....so it should hold up...depends on the shrapnel level.....
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that just a little scared that he KNEW something like this??? :lol:


You might have read in another post where I said I had a good understanding of chemistry and was not afraid to use it...it doesn't hurt having a BATF type 33 either.... :twisted:

FYI, in an ideal situation (i.e. a lab with limited environmental variables) the proper ratio for "perfect" ANFO is 94.3% AN and 5.7% FO by weight, not volume... I thought some budding survivalist would like that formula...however in the real world that won't work real well, and if left to atmospheric humidity, won't work at all pretty quickly...also ANFO needs a "starter" explosion, like a small charge or several large blasting caps...det-cord just won't cut it here...enough for "Explosives 101"...y'all get a good night's sleep now, ya hear?... :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

we're passing bomb and going straight to Jihad.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > > Denny, I hope so...it's rated for a non-shaped charge blast from 2.45 kilo ANFO in direct contact....so it should hold up...depends on the shrapnel level.....
> ...


It's posts like this that make me want to hit you that much harder :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Dayve said:


> ram416 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparhawk said:
> ...


A compacted Nitro-cellulose starter would work with a heat activated trigger as long as the correct atmospheric conditions remain stable...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Denahue said:


> A compacted Nitro-cellulose starter would work with a heat activated trigger as long as the correct atmospheric conditions remain stable...


Over volume the FO and use a non-petrolium reactive container sealed tightly with parafin and you have yourself a nice IED....or a mine explosive if the container is native rock...or you can place a cone shaped copper cap at one end of a sch 80 pipe while sealing the other with iron and you have a make-shift "H-E-A-T" shaped charge...depending on compaction and volumn, but you can penetrate several inches of steel...
:twisted:

I love blowing shit up...in a couple more years I can go back to doing that... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I wondered why you weren't Ram....

I thought "I" was a bad ass..... and knew how to kill a man.... YOU all have me topped... You do it plural..... as in MEN,,,,

I humbaly serve you..... :???:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I wondered why you weren't Ram....


Long story...I might tell you the Reader's Digest version when I'm at the CR herf...but it involves what's more important...money or family...in case you didn't catch it, family came first, as it should...I had a boy who needed a little more "hands-on" direction...got him straightened out and flying right...he's a few weeks away from being accepted in the the College of Education at University of Plattsville...he's a Soph right now, but he hit his requirements to enter the Junior's program...talk about "Kindergaten Cop"...this kid is the smallest of my three boys and he's 6'3". 309# and wants to be a Kindergaten teacher...Mr. Freakin' Rogers on steroids...but a gentle giant...the kids love him and he want to show them a strong male role model many of his friends didn't get when they were younger...most of them didn't get the guidence he did and are hurting now...

I told you a long story...but I am chomping at the bit to get back on the road...2 to three more years and I can...


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Your order has been shipped to:

RICK MCLAUGHLIN
DAVENPORT, IA

Your USPS Tracking Number is 9101188885540505451949.

Click on the link below to track your package:
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSIntern ... 0505451949

:smoke:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh oh...the boss has sent out one...now I'm in trouble.... :shock:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

huh I thought mine would get there today


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Matt...I'm not at home yet...but soon...and I'll let you know if it is then... 8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

COVER!!!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

SHIT!...I thought the onslaught was over...damn...gotta get the green suit out again..."HONEY!!!...DO NOT OPEN THE MAILBOX TILL I GET HOME!"....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


>


Crap.... I thought you were all done too.... Good for you!!!

Just and FYI.... we have about 2 weeks before the next bombing run. E-mail and address will be going out next week......

what fun!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> SHIT!...I thought the onslaught was over...damn...gotta get the green suit out again..."HONEY!!!...DO NOT OPEN THE MAILBOX TILL I GET HOME!"....


Mine wasn't a ballistic shot...it had waypoints. (takes longer.. :roll: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> > SHIT!...I thought the onslaught was over...damn...gotta get the green suit out again..."HONEY!!!...DO NOT OPEN THE MAILBOX TILL I GET HOME!"....
> 
> 
> Mine wasn't a ballistic shot...it had waypoints. (takes longer.. :roll: )


Must be from one of those third world countires I guess.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Let's just hope it doesn't have one of those ChiCom "Silkworm" guidance systems on it...they're quirky... 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

You know. By the time KG's birthday is here we will have the whole freaking world blown up.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

"....Greetings Dr. Faulkin...want to play a game?"...
"Sure Joshua...how about 'Global Thermonuclear War'?"







BOOM! :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Ram, did you take a group shot of everything yet? :smile:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Dayve...I think I just received the last package Saturday...going to shoot and post later today.... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Round two up-and-coming fast.....

and then we all get to relax and not-age over the month of June......


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

to recap

_April 16 - Ram Rick_
May 5th - Davye
July 10th - SparHawk
July 30th - Matt
August 7th - Denny
August 24th - Anton
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick
Dec 13th - Kevin G


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow... almost 2 months of down time from the B-Club....

Looks like we need it with all these missles being launched around here....

THIS PLACE IS CRAZY!!!!!!!




HOWEVER...... lookey who we have in our sites....... in about T-Minus 6 weeks!!! :woohoo:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

......


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

he might get killed. We all have so much ammo!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

_April 16 - Ram Rick _
_May 5th - Davye _
*July 10th - SparHawk* 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael 
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick 
Dec 13th - Kevin G

E-mail will go out in about 3 more weeks....... WOohoo!! :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

can't wait to hit the hawk


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't wait to hit Matt :twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a bad case of "ichy trigger finger" and nearly sent an month early salvo...thanks for defusing the situation CM... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Short poll. What's your favorite Q-bine cigar. Just taking a few notes here. 8) :mischief:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cuaba Exclusivo


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Birthday Club coming up and here are some samples I wish to send along to the B-Day Boys. This is great.

Just a short selection.




Getting better.





And More.



Who is this for


The whole lot.


Hey!!!!!. You see that Maxx hiding under the first tray. It's all mine.

OK. YOU ALL START DROWLING like Homer does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Cuaba Exclusivo


Got you Tom. Just have to go to another shop. They are great looking stogies though. More to come. Watch your mail box. When you least expect it the whole thing blows up in your face. I do things very slow though. Ha.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Short poll. What's your favorite Q-bine cigar. Just taking a few notes here. 8) :mischief:


I haven't really had enough to have a favorite


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Anton said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Short poll. What's your favorite Q-bine cigar. Just taking a few notes here. 8) :mischief:
> ...


No problem Anton. I go your number. See you in AC on the 4th. I hope. Will let you know more when we get to the states. Hope we can do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Anton said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Short poll. What's your favorite Q-bine cigar. Just taking a few notes here. 8) :mischief:
> ...


Hey I forgot. You were to say HOLY SHIT. Look at all those Cubans. :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

UUUummmmm.... yummy!!!

Siglo IV............. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> UUUummmmm.... yummy!!!
> 
> Siglo IV............. 8)


I luv you man. Hope to see you soon. You just seem to be spending too much time with Matt. WTF


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got a chubby looking at Patrick's pictures....


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I just got a chubby looking at Patrick's pictures....


Just three letters...TMI! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

All sleeping safe now. Soon to be in a state near you. Chubby. WTF's a chubby. I know. I just got one looking at the other half. Need a half hour or so now, be back later.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pics Pat :smile:. I have a quick question for you, you'll have a PM in about a minute...


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Bolivar Habana Corona Tubo No. 1 









Sorry I'm so erratic, but it's been a busy month!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denny.......erratic? Nah, come on! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> _April 16 - Ram Rick _
> _May 5th - Davye _
> *July 10th - SparHawk*
> July 30th - Matt
> ...


Secret Update PM will go out this weekend...... opcorn: 
(Toby, don't read this....)

:lol:

:twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

YES!!!! I've been waiting to launch for too long now... :twisted:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Crap.....don't think Duck and Cover will work... :sad: 

Go ahead! Give it your best SHOT!! YOU WANT A PIECE OF ME????


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

my pilot assures me a direct hit. There is nothing you can do.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

...rationing provisions, rolling bandages, posting exterior security patrols...



Guess I'll just have to suffer through the week....'Tis my patriot Duty, SIR!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> ...rationing provisions, rolling bandages, posting exterior security patrols...
> Guess I'll just have to suffer through the week....'Tis my patriot Duty, SIR!


Carry on....... ( I could tell you were sitting at attention when you typed that....)


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

There's one coming at ya from the cornfields of Iowa :twisted: ...




(gotta love a Cold War monster like a Titan...doncha? 8) )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> There's one coming at ya from the cornfields of Iowa :twisted: ...
> 
> )


That looks AWESOME!!!!

Look out Toby!!!!!! You're so screewed.......

I MEAN........ Happy Birthday Month Bro!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

First shot was a Dud. Will have to reload when I get to the States. 
Should hit it's target on time.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

3......2......1......Lift

Payload down range, receiving ground telemetry. Launch phase active and power sufficient. ECM prepped to activate. First stage separation accomplished. Second stage ignition successful. ECM coming active.










ECM Active, and functional, receiving telemetry from station 1. pictures coming in... Second station assuming control of launch. Approaching mid phase positioning. Preparing for motor shut-down.










Stealth activated, engines down at apogee successful. ballistics show, time to target within specs. Early shutdown to avoid detection on inbound trajectory.










Decoys launched to foul defenses.... Flares, and chafe being launched too misdirect and foul anti-missile launches, and ground fire...










Message to recipiant of launch..... Toby, your ASS is mine!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You want Toby's ass...... :?:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:shock: 

I'm a married man!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:twisted: REAPer engaged :twisted:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, damn!...I just found the note I was supposed to put in Toby's package!  Oh well, it could have been worst, I could have found the stogies! :shock: 

Toby, when you get in the box, there is an element you need to talk with Denny about...he's still cursing me for me introducing him... :twisted:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Toby, when you get in the box, there is an element you need to talk with Denny about...he's still cursing me for me introducing him...


What in the Heck did I sign up for :hmm:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't worry...its not a bad thing...but to some folks it could be addictive... :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Don't worry...its not a bad thing...but to some folks it could be addictive... :twisted:


You're not sending the boy's herion again are you..... GGeeezzz.......... :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Toby, if it's what I think it is, your screwed..... Ya can't leave it alone.... Rick's right, it's not a bad thing, but it is certainly yummmmmmmy!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Toby, if it's what I think it is, your screwed..... Ya can't leave it alone.... Rick's right, it's not a bad thing, but it is certainly yummmmmmmy!!!!!! :lol:


He's sending a NAKE WOMAN........ :ask:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

You guys crack me up with all the pictures.

Smokes are on the way Toby.

USPS Tracking Number is 9101188885540505894050

Will probably arrive Monday or Tuesday just in time for your birthday, so ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Smokes are on the way Toby.


No rest for the weary.... 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just a reminder, July has 2 victims so keep it at Defcon 1.

April 16 - Ram Rick
May 5th - Davye
July 10th - SparHawk
*July 30th - Matt*
August 7th - Denny
August 24th - Anton
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick
Dec 13th - Kevin G


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! 

Airframe inspection complete

Ammunition transfer in progress

Awaiting current intel to validate target


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine is going out today, sorry Toby . Happy Birthday in advance, I might not be around here tomorrow


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

now, let's see...Matt's kind of a big guy...I wonder if some larger ring gauges are in order...to keep the perspective correct.... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby. 

Born on this date.

Roger Craig
Arthur Ashe
David Brinkley 
Fred Gwynne

Todays thought.
God invented rain to give dead people something to complain about.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Happy Birthday Toby.
> 
> Born on this date.
> 
> ...


Well.... I know of two of these people and Toby is one of the two....


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Toby.
> ...


* definitions added for CM's benefit  8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > redmondp said:
> ...


OH!!!! three then!

Toby, David and I LUV HERMAN!!!!!

Thanks bro!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Roger Craig is a local celeb here...one of the lounges on the riverboat casinos bears his name...Arther Ashe was the first black man I remember playing professional tennis, sort of like Tiger way before Tiger was born...so that's why I knew them...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been waiting to get Matt for too long :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, Matt. Yooooooo-hooooooooo!!!!!! Catch....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

just remember denny ur next


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

And this mmeeaannnnsss???


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> And this mmeeaannnnsss???


That he want's you shaking in your boots cause he is soooooo scary.....

BAaaawwwahahahahaa!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > And this mmeeaannnnsss???
> ...


oh u2 OLD guys are soo funny


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Basterd!

Playing the "old guy" card...... 

Why I uatta......


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh!!! Well tough, I ain't skeered of no young pup, even if he can lift the North end of a south bound steer!!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

0103 8555 7491 1001 4598


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

got hit hard by the redmond

2partages series D #4's
1 partagas #3
1fonseca cuban
and 1 cuesta rey pyramid Number nine

I smoked that #4 and cuesta rey today and they were both great


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

got killed again today by dayve

he hit me with some of my favorites and some I have never tried. I'll have pics up tomorrow

thanks man u guys are too kind


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Eenie meenie minee menny
MIRV fueling and targeting Denny :twisted:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

got hit hard by ram today. Bunch of great smokes with some of my favs

ummm Gurkhas

and some creatine which is a pretty cool extra to throw in

Been lazy with the pics lately so sorry guys but should get them on the cpu soon


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Eenie meenie minee menny
> MIRV fueling and targeting Denny :twisted:


:shock: Phalanx being loaded. Bomb shelter being stocked. CAR being tuned.

Hey Ram, can I borrow the bomb suit???


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

bombs away


Shot at 2007-08-04


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

You can run, but you can't hide....

Tracking #1ZEW96780365861349


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Too humid to run, to big to hide. Bomb shelter stocked, and Patriot battery on active. Phalanx on stand-by. Do your best/worst. :shock: :lol: Toby was I you, I wouldn't stray to far from the foxhole.... :twisted:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

0103 8555 7490 6668 6825


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

April 16 - Ram Rick
May 5th - Davye
July 10th - SparHawk
July 30th - Matt
August 7th - Denny
*August 24th - Anton*
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick
Dec 13th - Kevin G

Hummm........ opcorn:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello guys,

I need to do a little follow up and just make sure this is all working the way it is suppose to. I cann't keep track of every bomb, but please review the list of fine members below..... if you have already have a birthday bomb and have not received a nice little package from anyone playing.... please send me a PM. 

It's very possiable it was sent and the Postman keep your goodies... but just wanted to do a little police'n and make sure this has been fun for all, as it was intented.....



April 16 - Ram Rick 
May 5th - Davye 
July 10th - SparHawk 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael 
Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick 
Dec 13th - Kevin G 


:roll:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Alright now...I fixed a BIG problem last night. As some of you know, I'm in the process of moving. This isn't a small project because i have to not only move my home but I also have to move my computer lab and workshop. I forgot how freakin' heavy a Delta table saw can be! :shock:

Anyways, the reason for this submission is during this move I trusted my last boy to run a few packages to UPS for me. My mistake was not pre-addressing the boxes. I couldn't figure out why I hadn't heard of Denny getting his bomb or Anton... :???: Well, I found out why Monday when the boy came home that night to get some books and money for college. The genius sent all three boxes to the naval shipyard in Bath Maine! :shock: The only good news is there were no illegal sticks in the boxes, but from what my wife says there were some really appreciative guys in that office. Oh well, at least I know they will keep buying form me for next few years and I do make good profit off them.

So, to make things right, I went into scramble mode and put together a couple of other bombs...and since Anton's lovely wife had her child, I took advantage and sent Anton's "Congrats" stogies at the same time... :twisted:

Anton's lil gift:

Tracking #: 1Z530X140307745626

Denny's replacement package:









Tracking #: 1Z530X140307748436

Okay Gents, please accept my apologies and enjoy your smokes...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Well Ram. At least you know who is smoking yours. My package has not made it to Denny yet and we have no clue who is smoking them right now.
It had some high $$$$$$ sticks in there if you know what I mean. Still hoping something shows Denny. Anton, your's left here yesterday so, should be there by this coming Monday.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Posted a letter to the
address we talked about Patrick. I'll do my best buddy. I also talked to Brodie' and he'll do what he can. 

Duhh!!! Brodie = Post Master!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine went out today


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

ahem.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

mg:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go again. :woohoo: :dude: :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Here we go again. :woohoo: :dude: :drinking:


And I came home yesterday..... got hit TWICE!!!!!!! and neither were birthday bombs.....

How giving are these crazy brothers!!!!!!!! 

I'm soooo...... SOOooo....... HAPPY..... I could cry....

I think I will, so don't make fun of me being all girly-matt-girlish.... :bawling:

:lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Thumbody luvs ya Brother! :beerchug: 














(In the He-man way) oke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh...almost forgot.....


5.....4......3.....uh........2 (yeah that's it)......1........WHOOOOOOOSH!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That sounded like a nice whooooooosh, Toby..... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine will go out tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm seriously considering bring mine with me...safer that way... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, hell... it's only 4 days and we'll all be having dinner at Grillsmiths!!!

Bring it baby! Bring it....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm bringing mine with me too. 8)

I'm going to bring your present too. :shock:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, who's this Kevin guy. Anybody know I'm?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Hey, who's this Kevin guy. Anybody know I'm?


Mr. T says, "I pity the poor fool that picks on the site owner!"

:lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinG said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, who's this Kevin guy. Anybody know I'm?
> ...


That picture is AWESOME!!!!!!! "No time for Jibba-Jabba" Cracked me up!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:roll: Crap, T is older than I am! Sides, you gonna act that way, yuppie lookin boy, I'll leave YOUR wine here!!! So there!!! :!:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> :roll: Crap, T is older than I am! Sides, you gonna act that way, yuppie lookin boy, I'll leave YOUR wine here!!! So there!!! :!:


I was just kidding!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

It's on the evening flight to the states. Hope you get it soon. Big box with alot of nothing in it. Ha!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Ice. I had to steal your sig. pix. with a little mod. done to it. Ha!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

April 16 - Ram Rick 
May 5th - Davye 
July 10th - SparHawk 
July 30th - Matt 
August 7th - Denny 
August 24th - Anton 
Sept 10th - Cycleman Michael 
*Oct 10th - Redmond Patrick *
Dec 13th - Kevin G

:woohoo:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Bombs away to Patrick with some of the requested sticks and a few others that I think you will like. (If not, send them back to me in December. LOL.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> Bombs away to Patrick with some of the requested sticks and a few others that I think you will like. (If not, send them back to me in December. LOL.


He's so cute!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Your USPS Tracking Number is 9101188885540506365245


For Patrick


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

sorry for the delay as mine won't be going out until monday


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> sorry for the delay as mine won't be going out until monday


You might still make the tenth... :smile:

That is only the first...


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the delay as mine won't be going out until monday
> ...


yeah but you never knoiw


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine went out yesterday :smile:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Waiting for one last item. If it doesn't Show by Monday It'll have to follow later!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

It came this morning, sending it Monday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

The alarm and red flashing light just went off. I am tracking ICBM's on a heading for destruction. Retreat to the bomb shelter.



Local Post Room. Will anyone live after this bombing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Off to the Mail Room. I know today is the day. The place should be leveled. Reports forthcoming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

The rest of the mail is on backorder. Kevin blew the shit out of the mail room. This package was wrapped and all. To the Leader Of The Band. Thank you very much. I think I need a new humi after this bomb. Anyone. All my favorites and then some. You gotta love Cigar.coms custom form. I do. Literature, that's just what I need.

What a huge hit for my B-Day. Thank you Kevin, again











Holly Freaking Tomolie. Damm, I need to take a nap after all this.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MAN!!!!!!!!!!! 

THAT is a BOMB!!!!!!!!! 

Nice hit, Kevin!!!!!

All of his list was covered there.... looks like!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine should be there shortly as well, and my printing is s'damn bad, there's no way they'll be able to read the customs form :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

OK, this maybe off subject.

Since when do you have to fill out a custom declaration form to send package within the US thru the USPS?

Or is this a different mailing method other than priority mail?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

slowburning said:


> OK, this maybe off subject.
> 
> Since when do you have to fill out a custom declaration form to send package within the US thru the USPS?
> 
> Or is this a different mailing method other than priority mail?


Slowburning. I am in Germany and that's the reason for the custom slips.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.

One more thing: re to the last picture, is it me or the three cigars at the lower left hand corner upside-down? :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

slowburning said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> One more thing: re to the last picture, is it me or the three cigars at the lower left hand corner upside-down? :lol: :twisted:


Why, yes. Damm, my photo shoot is f%$#ed. Thanks.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

WOOOOOOOSHHH!!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

(in George Costanza's voice)

"It's not you, it's me."

(Someone actually pays me to sit around, do nothing but to spot flaws. I think they call that "Quality Control.") :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

btw, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW!!! Great hit!!! :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Glad you liked it Patrick. I included the smokes from your list that I could find. I was missing a couple. Then, I added in my favorites.

In December, feel free to turn me on to a favorite or two of yours that may be hard to get here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

KevinG said:


> In December, feel free to turn me on to a favorite or two of yours that may be hard to get here.


I didn't know you were fond of those German Domestic. Ha!!!!!!!!
:mischief: :tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CLEAN UP TIME, MEN.....  

I have already disovered 5 bombs that have not been recieved or had issues. I am working through them with PM's and see if we can't clean some of them up. I'm hoping a few of them are just honest mistakes. When a brother sends his bombs, as the thead was intended.... and then doesn't feel the "luv" back...... it can build negitivity into what was meant to be fun.

If I haven't PM'ed you yet.... I will be. Have a strong week and you *know *who our last target is.... RITE!!!!!!!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

PM received and answered.

Seems something may have got messed up with Denny's move or something? :dunno: 

I didn't know that it wasn't received until I just got your PM Michael. Then I checked with Cigar.com and found out it was returned.

I guess Denny was too nice to say anything when we were in Tampa.

I just need clarification on the correct address and I will get it sent out again.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Got mine too...see your PM reply...I'm still not sure what happened to Red's :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Brithday Bombs OUTSTANDING:

*Kevin to Denny
Patrick to Denny

Denny to Patrick
Toby to Patrick
Ram to Patrick
Ram to the Postmaster *(which has been voided)

Sorry Denny & Patrick.... hope it didn't darken your special day..... the thread was meant to make ya smile......


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Kevin to Denny just sent. Should probably be there by the end of the week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Brithday Bombs OUTSTANDING:
> 
> *Kevin to Denny
> Patrick to Denny
> ...


Patrick to Denny hit it's mark this past Saturday and he is loving the Chocolate.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Voided my ass... :cheeky: :mischief: oke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Voided my ass... :cheeky: :mischief: oke:


Ya bastard! (Said with LUV this time.... :lol: )

Went home for lunch today and WHAP!!!!!!!!!

Ya make it hard for a guy to stay mad ya know..... :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like it's just clean up time for are last Birthday boy....


Denny to Patrick 
Toby to Patrick 
Ram to Patrick


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, inspite of Pat suggesting I wait, I put togather a new bomb for his b-day and plan on sending it out tonight. 8) 

Maybe this one will get to him. :???: 

I've heard horror stories of empty boxes making it to the door with MIA stogies... :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Your order has been shipped to: 

DENNY NELSON

Your USPS Tracking Number is 9101188885540506540987.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Looks like it's just clean up time for are last Birthday boy....
> 
> Denny to Patrick
> Toby to Patrick
> Ram to Patrick


Patrick, yours will ship on Monday....



I am never last...or even second to last...My apologies. . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> > Looks like it's just clean up time for are last Birthday boy....
> >
> > Denny to Patrick
> > Toby to Patrick
> ...


My Daughter has my digi in Paris this week. How nice that is. She is on a school trip to Paris, France. We never had a field trip like that when I was in high school. We took a boat ride on the Circle Line around New York City and counted Harlem Trout.

Anyway.

I get this package today from Warren Lam, :dunno: Who the **** is Warren Lam.
Me thinks it's Toby. 8) 8)

A nice assort. of Gurkha Premium and a great CI Smiley Ashtray. This was a great gift and I thank Warren Lam who ever you are. :bowdown: 
I'll post a pic. on Monday. Go New England.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Just remember...my MOM is the only one authorized to use my name...um..the W one... :???:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this gonna happen in 08?? If so, I would like to participate.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this gonna happen in 08?? If so, I would like to participate.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Echo echo echo echo

I don't know. Who's in charge around here?!?!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I don't know. Who's in charge around here?!?!


Pull Over ! Who's driving.....???


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

June 28....If there is still room. It seems the summer is pretty crowded though.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> > I don't know. Who's in charge around here?!?!
> 
> 
> Pull Over ! Who's driving.....???


OK... Ok.... I'm driving, but was drinking, so I didn't want to just JUMP UP AND SAY THAT!!!!!!!!

GGEEEzzzzzz.........

We do have a new leader for 2008 Birthday club and he should be posting a new thread for next year... very soon....

Congrads to MadMike!! For stepping up to carry on the tradition for 2008!!!!

:woohoo:

BUTT....... we have one more brother to hit here this year....

now who was that guy again??????

:roll:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats to Mademike...whoever he is.. :roll: 

I'll post a new Thread once we get into December...take some names and maybe put a sheet together like Anton did on the Football Thread...that worked well I thought. But we certainly don't want to start dealing with a new one till the current one is complete...So you guys be sure to finish this one with a BANG!! :lol: 


And thanks to Cycleman for a great idea. I am looking forward to participating.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is Toby's Pic's. First time with Gukha for me. This will be a new cigar for me. Also was sent a nice ashtray.




Denny's package blew the mailroom apart today. This was the only box left on the side of the crator.



There was a little device I will be using on the link in the spring in the box too.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Awesome hits!!!!!!!*

Are you all caught up, Red?

Any outstanding?


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

omg that is so freaking cool

you got some amazing cigars there


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW!!! Did I say WOW!!!??

Titans and Beasts..oh my!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Geeeeezzzzzz, I'b glad it finally got there!!!! I been worried sick I was gonna get another empty box back. Friggin mail service!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder..........

That in the fun of this thread....

We should all wish our last brother for this year's club members.......

a very special day.......

coming up soon.....

the 13th....... only 10 days from now......

so................

.

.....

.......

.........

*
KILL KEVIN!!!!!!!!!!! *

:twisted:

:kicknuts:

:beerchug:

:mischief:

:spank:

:bitchslap:



:rotfl:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

KevinG said:


> LOL!


Keep laughing, your day of reckoning is soon to be upon you!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeap!

And WAR IS HELL, BABEE!!!!!

*0307 0020 0000 9803 5056*

You won't make your birthday..... :lol:

"DO YOU WANTA LIVE TO SEE YOUR NEXT BIRTHDAY!!! "

Who's your DADDY!!!!!!

:wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

The Cycleman was first with his cigar reviews and he is first with his b'day bomb too.

Thanks, Michael. You sent me some really nice stuff.

In my mad rush to take pictures, I didn't bother to check the camera setting and it was still set for close-ups from a previous shoot. Sorry a couple of the pics are blurry, but I already put away all the cigars and have a crazy day today.

Here is what is in the last shot below with everything that is very blurry, starting at the top left ...

3 beer can holders, travel coffee mug, toilet paper with naughty nude drawings, trophy from Hard Rock Casino, and birthday card.

2nd row - calculator, matches, Crown Royal, pen, switch blade comb. (You can see that 2 pics above too.)

3rd row - topless babe playing cards (boobies, yea!), Summer sausage, hot chocolate in a package like an ice cream cone, humi device.

Last row - CAO Criollo, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, Rocky Patel Sun Grown, Cohiba Habana, H. Upmann Habana, Bolivar, Montecristo, Edge, H. Upmann Vintage, Rocky Fusion, Vibe, Joyo de Nicuragua (already smoked after lunch) Cx2, Mx2, La Aurora 1492, Torano Virtuoso, Harley Emblem, tire pressure gauge.

Not pictured, Rods & Guns Holiday Catalog.

Thanks Dude!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

KA-BLAAAAM!!! :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I've been bombed from Delaware!

Thanks Anton!

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/anton.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

damn, I feel inadequate next to C-Man's barrage.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice hits guys!

Mine is en route, Kev :smile:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I smoked the 5 Vegas Limitada for the first time last night and it was great. Thanks again Anton.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

KevinG said:


> I smoked the 5 Vegas Limitada for the first time last night and it was great. Thanks again Anton.


Enjoy. I kinda prefer the 2006 version, but these may just need to sit for a bit. The just came from C-Bid last week, same with the Hybrids.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> The Cycleman was first with his cigar reviews and he is first with his b'day bomb too.
> 
> Thanks Dude!


Have I told you I don't have a life... :lol:

Glad they made thier mark..... I think I got about 75% of your list.... :wink:

Just a little extra for having such a cool site that attracted such great brothers...... My life is very different today, because of the brother's on this site....

So my hats off to you and to all the brothers here.....

Really.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> So my hats off to you and to all the brothers here.....
> 
> Really.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I ditto what Michael said...Thank you Kevin for havin such a cool place here. I'm very glad I found it.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine should be landing any moment :smile:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Dayve said:


> Mine should be landing any moment :smile:


You were correct as it just landed.

Thanks Dayve!

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/dayve.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I lost the top band to that 1990 around this time last year, sorry about that! The Upmann is a great little 10 minute smoke, perfect for a quick lunch break :smile:. I hear those Lanceros are quite tasty too, I have yet to try one though.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I got my birthday bomb from Sparhawk just as I was going out for the night last night. So I seasoned the humi over night and loaded it up this morning for it's picture.

The card says: "Happy Birthday Kevin! A box of Legends for THE Legend!!!"

LOL! In my own mind, maybe.

Thanks Toby!

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/sparhawk-01.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/sparhawk-02.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

You are most welcome. I have heard the Legend series were excellent cigars, so since you ARE a Legend... :roll: 

Whew...are we done yet for 2007???? What a great year for getting to know you guys and sending you some Birthday smokes. I can't wait until next year.... :twisted:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> You are most welcome. I have heard the Legend series were excellent cigars, so since you ARE a Legend... :roll:


They are very good. I already smoked all the one's you got me in August. The Yellow label is by far my favorite.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yellow is good after some age. In the beginning, I hated them

Kevin i'll get your cigars out this week I promise


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Matt got me with a sneak attack.

Look at these beautiful sticks Matt sent me. Thanks man!

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/matt.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.

Denny told me his is on the way and Patrick told me it would be after the holidays, which is fine.

That leaves only ram416 which I have not heard from. Same as the reviews.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice gift/hit!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Denny's Birthday Bomb landed yesterday.

http://www.cigar-review.com/bday/denny.jpg

Click the pic for a larger version.

We have from left to right:

1. Rocky Patel Cuban Blend
2. Gurkha Legend
3. Bolivar
4. Graystone Vineyards Lipizzan Pinot Gris Port
5. Perdomo Habano
6. Black Pearl
7. Vibe

Thanks Denny!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I just realized I have NEVER hit Kevin....at least I don't think so. Now I cannot wait to so I can see my hit all laid out on a silky green background!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Madmike said:


> I just realized I have NEVER hit Kevin....at least I don't think so. Now I cannot wait to so I can see my hit all laid out on a silky green background!!!! :lol: :lol:


LOL Mike.

I'll work on a new background. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Madmike said:


> I can see my hit all laid out on a silky green background!!!! :lol: :lol:


That's part of his cape...

You "DID" know he is a super hero... rite?!?!?!


----------

